# A few questions



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

Just ordered new injectors from venom ($650) be coming in next week. I think its time to retire my stock ones (217kmiles) also wondering I went through 4 02 sensors with in a yaer 3 bosch and 1 from dealer probably bosch also but the colors dont match up the stock harness. the stock harness goes as follow
blk-wht-red o2 sensor is wht-blk-red and after a month my ecu is pulling the code I tried swapping the black and wht on the 3rd one but no luck. on my 1st one I had a AFM hooked on to it and it worked until winter where the wires got pulled out of the sensor. any Ideas would be appreciated.
and 1 more thing the HKS DLI Ignition Amplifier is it worth it Im just trying to find more ideas.


----------

